# Digital cameras, which one?



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Been borrowing my brothers fuji finepix that his wife got for free from dell and want to get one for the shop as well as home. I don't want to spend a fortune, maybe 200-250. I saw a canon a300 for around 200, it was 3.2 megapixel with a 5.1 digital zoom. The other one I liked was a sony which was 3.2 megapixel and had a 2x optical zoom with a 3.2 digital for a total of 6.4???? how does that work? I'm kind of at a loss as what to buy.

Anyway, what's everyone using and what would you recommend?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I have an Olympus D-460. It is pretty old (1.3 megapixel) but still takes great photos. It has lasted a really long time.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've had an Olympus D-450 since about 99 and its been a good camera. I'm also considering a new one, some of the Fuji's come up pretty high, though Nikon still gets the best results it seems. Kodak is good overall line of cameras, we use one at work and I'm happy with the results. I would go to www.dpreview.com or www.stevesdigicams.com both have reviews and you can see the MSRP price. I've been keeping tabs on some at Amazon then I check those sites to see how the reviews are.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

My current camera is a Nikon and it has been a great camera. We really like it. I had a difficult time converting my Wife but once she took the memory card to Wally World and put it in the kisok and chose only the pictures she wanted to print she was sold. We also have a Canon s400 at work and I really like it as well. Very small and packed with features. This camera just went down in price.

Most all do a preatty good job at point and shoot type stuff, but if you want to zoom in on subjects you need a good optical zoom. The higher the optical zoom the better. The digital zoom will tend to be fuzzy since the camera is zooming digitally and not using true optics. Also for the average user anything above 3 or 4 megapixel is overkill IMHO.

Good luck.


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

I also have a Nikon. I like the camera, but the flash is weak. Put an auxiliary flash on it and the two don't always talk the same language. Also recommend advice above - don't buy for the "digital" zoom. Buy the biggest optical one and a 3.0 megapixel is plenty. Otherwise you can accidently take files that are WAY too huge to deal with easily. Bought my daughter a cheaper HP for Christmas and for ease of use - it's great. She just hooks it up and it automatically loads the pics. It actually seems to take pretty good pics and it's only a 2 megapixel. But she only prints reg. size.

Still prefer my Nikon film (F2) camera to just about everything. Just wish it was auto focus these days - my "sharpness" isn't what it used to be when I was a photojournalist.......


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Can't go wrong with the CANON A70. It's 3.2 MP, 3x optical zoom. I don't even use digital zoom. Uses COMPACT FLASH MEDIA, which is about $50 for 256 MB. I have 2 - 256 MB cards, and one 16 MB card. All together...it will take millions of pics!







Ok...maybe 1,600!

Forget about DIGITAL ZOOM. Especially cameras with ONLY digital zoom.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks all for the input. I was in the store the other day and had a canon in my hand and thought I better look into this a little more.

thanks a bunch and keep the comments coming!

Mike


----------



## pcschrader (Mar 11, 2004)

I think the Minolta Z1 DiMage is the best camera for the money. Mainly because it has a 10X Optical Zoom and is easy to use and upload pixs.

Hope you find a camera you like


----------

